# i received a holy grail today woaw an antique Gesualdo Lp mono mint for peanuts



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Can sommmeone tell me the year it was recorded it's not listed anywhere on vynil or web,im dead curieous to know .

it's on Candide a french label, the vynil is mint , it written on it 

Gesualdo 

15 madrigaux 2 motets , 3 respons,Capeella Vocalle de Hambourg: Martin Behrmann, darn it's so cool== sa a de la gueule ce Lp(in french) beautifull sleeve perfect conditionn (mono) so iit most be the 50''??

Do anyone has any information on the date of this recording what year , it's all written in french, neat since im a french speaker not a french technically see.
Woaw what a purchased... Even if my vynil table can play em it still rule and perhaps , i can ask friend of mine records seller there is one dude im friend whit that as a table to convert them into cd.


----------

